# 10 Gal planted - rockwall



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

I got the rock wall on Kijiji for 10 bucks and cut it to fit the left and back wall. I used PVC to make two tunnels one on the right side one along the back. I have gravel with fluval spectrum on top and its attached to my plants on the dresser so it goes on a timer to drain the tank slightly and water my plants. Then I just top up the tank. 

the tank has
petite Anubias nana 
weeping moss
crypt 
dwarf sag and jungal val
Madagascar lace 
Tiger lily

2 chocolate shrimp (which I havent seen in a while)
1 Blue ram
1 Honey gourami
1 Assassin snail
1 zebra otto


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Very cool background


----------

